# Kernel modules not getting loaded

## otisranson

When I boot up my computer, no kernel modules are getting loaded. The names are listed in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6. My kernel is configured to allow kernel module loading. What's the problem?

----------

## FcukThisGame

please post your /usr/src/linux/.config and /var/log/dmesg

You may not have compiled your kernel to enable module loading and unloading.

do this first:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

 >Loadable Module Support

  >[*] Enable loadable module support

  >[*] Module unloading

  >[*]     Forced module unloading

  >[*] Module versioning support

  >[*] Automatic kernel module loading

```

The first , second, and last are the crucial ones. If any of those three are not *'d, then enable them, save your configuration, compile your kernel (guide here)

HTH

----------

## otisranson

Output of dmesg:

```
Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 (root@Gentoo) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #12 SMP Mon Nov 12 22:43:17 Local time zone must be set--see zic

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001f680000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001f680000 - 000000001f700000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001f700000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

502MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f65b0

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 128640) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   128640

  HighMem    128640 ->   128640

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   128640

On node 0 totalpages: 128640

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 973 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 123571 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP 000F6580, 0014 (r0 PTLTD )

ACPI: RSDT 1F68D153, 0048 (r1 PTLTD  Capell00  6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: FACP 1F693DFC, 0074 (r1 HP     NISSAN    6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: DSDT 1F68DA7B, 6381 (r1 HP     NISSAN    6040000 INTL 20060217)

ACPI: FACS 1F694FC0, 0040

ACPI: APIC 1F693E70, 0068 (r1 HP     NISSAN    6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: HPET 1F693ED8, 0038 (r1 HP     NISSAN    6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: MCFG 1F693F10, 003C (r1 HP     NISSAN    6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: BOOT 1F693FD8, 0028 (r1 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: APIC 1F693F7E, 005A (r1 PTLTD      APIC    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: SSDT 1F68D86D, 020A (r1 SataRe SataAhci     1000 INTL 20060217)

ACPI: SSDT 1F68D691, 01DC (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20060217)

ACPI: SSDT 1F68D19B, 04F6 (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20060217)

ACPI: BIOS bug: multiple APIC/MADT found, using 0

ACPI: If "acpi_apic_instance=2" works better, notify linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:14 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:c0000000)

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 127635

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Detected 1463.068 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 503052k/514560k available (3651k kernel code, 10996k reserved, 1888k data, 308k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe16000 - 0xfffff000   (1956 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xe0000000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 503 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdf680000   ( 502 MB)

      .init : 0xc0671000 - 0xc06be000   ( 308 kB)

      .data : 0xc0490d10 - 0xc0668fac   (1888 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0490d10   (3651 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 2929.36 BogoMIPS (lpj=5858739)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c109 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00002940 0000c109 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 19k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 725 Objects with 56 Devices 142 Methods 27 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0002) - 11 Objects with 2 Devices 7 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0003) - 1 Objects with 0 Devices 1 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0004) - 13 Objects with 0 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions

 tbxface-0587 [02] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

evxfevnt-0091 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU        410  @ 1.46GHz stepping 08

Total of 1 processors activated (2929.36 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0956 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1052 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 1 Wake, Enabled 3 Runtime GPEs in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:.............................................................................

Initialized 27/27 Regions 4/4 Fields 31/31 Buffers 15/18 Packages (759 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:<4>ACPI: System BIOS is requesting _OSI(Linux)

ACPI: Please test with "acpi_osi=!Linux"

Please send dmidecode to linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org

.

Executed 1 _INI methods requiring 0 _STA executions (examined 64 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Firmware left 0000:08:08.0 e100 interrupts enabled, disabling

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP03._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 *4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 *3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 *6 7 10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 *7 10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:06:00.0

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:04: iomem range 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff could not be reserved

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 30000000-300fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: d0100000-d01fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1c.2 (0100 -> 0102)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 196608 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/W].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

0000:00:1d.7 EHCI: BIOS handoff failed (BIOS bug ?) 01010001

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

ACPI Error (utglobal-0126): Unknown exception code: 0xFFFFFFF0 [20070126]

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 945GM Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

vesafb: Intel Corporation, Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Controller, Hardware Version 0.0 (OEM: Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 60 Hz, hf = 49 kHz, clk = 71 MHz

vesafb: using default BIOS refresh rate

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xe0200000, using 6144k, total 7872k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

vga16fb: initializing

vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000

fb1: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI Error (evxfevnt-0186): Could not enable SleepButton event [20070126]

ACPI Warning (evxface-0145): Could not enable fixed event 3 [20070126]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

Marking TSC unstable due to: possible TSC halt in C2.

Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (55 C)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ02] (27 C)

intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM/945G/945GM chipsets

intelfb: Version 0.9.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

intelfb: Cannot reserve FB region.

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -435599110 ns)

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:08:08.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xd0100000, irq 19, MAC addr 00:16:D4:36:F3:36

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

netconsole: not configured, aborting

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 1.5 Gbps 0xf impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pio slum part 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe0022500 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 223

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe0022580 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 223

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe0022600 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 223

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe0022680 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 223

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: ST98823AS, 7.24, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST98823AS        7.24 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.1 to 64

scsi4 : ata_piix

scsi5 : ata_piix

ata5: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000101f0 ctl 0x000103f6 bmdma 0x00011810 irq 14

ata6: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x00010170 ctl 0x00010376 bmdma 0x00011818 irq 15

ata5.00: ATAPI: PIONEER DVDRW   DVR-K16, 1.15, max MWDMA2

ata5.00: configured for MWDMA2

ata6: port disabled. ignoring.

scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PIONEER  DVDRW   DVR-K16  1.15 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.04

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.04

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 21, io mem 0xd0544000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 21, io base 0x00001820

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 20, io base 0x00001840

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00001860

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 17, io base 0x00001880

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input3

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14 (Thu May 31 09:03:25 2007 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA Intel at 0xd0340000 irq 22

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x1a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input4

ReiserFS: sda4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda4: journal params: device sda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda4: checking transaction log (sda4)

ReiserFS: sda4: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 308k freed

bcm43xx driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:06:00.0 to 64

bcm43xx: Chip ID 0x4311, rev 0x1

bcm43xx: Number of cores: 4

bcm43xx: Core 0: ID 0x800, rev 0x11, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 1: ID 0x812, rev 0xa, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 2: ID 0x817, rev 0x3, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 3: ID 0x820, rev 0x1, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Detected PHY: Analog: 4, Type 2, Revision 8

bcm43xx: Detected Radio: ID: 2205017f (Manuf: 17f Ver: 2050 Rev: 2)

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

ReiserFS: sda2: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda2: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda2: journal params: device sda2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda2: checking transaction log (sda2)

ReiserFS: sda2: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 1959920k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1959920k

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

I'm trying to get my wireless to work. The bcm4311 card is what I have, but the light is not turning on. Last time I used ndiswrapper to do it.

----------

## otisranson

My config:

```

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_QUICKLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH=y

CONFIG_X86_CYCLONE_TIMER=y

CONFIG_MPENTIUMM=y

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_MODEL=4

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_NR_QUICK=1

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

#

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Controllers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_TULIP=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_B44=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

CONFIG_E100=y

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_E1000=y

CONFIG_R8169=y

CONFIG_SKY2=y

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

CONFIG_BNX2=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_10000=y

#

# Wireless LAN

#

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

CONFIG_BCM43XX=m

CONFIG_BCM43XX_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_BCM43XX_DMA=y

CONFIG_BCM43XX_PIO=y

CONFIG_BCM43XX_DMA_AND_PIO_MODE=y

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

\CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# IPMI

#

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_I810=y

CONFIG_DRM_I830=y

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

#

# TPM devices

#

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_DAB=y

#

# Display device support

#

CONFIG_VGASTATE=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1080x768@88"

CONFIG_FB_I810=y

CONFIG_FB_INTEL=y

CONFIG_FB_INTEL_I2C=y

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=128

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

#

# System on Chip audio support

#

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=y

#

# HID Devices

#

CONFIG_HID=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_CIFS=y

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Distributed Lock Manager

#

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK_SHA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_GEODE=m

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

```

----------

